# Pilot Gold - PLG tsx venture



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have this one on my watch list. Anyone else follow PLG.v or Mark O'Dea?

background on project (take note of last paragraph):

TV Tower is a joint venture between Pilot Gold (40 per cent) and Teck Madencilik Sanayi Ticaret AS (60 per cent), a Turkish subsidiary of Teck Resources Ltd. Pilot Gold is project operator at TV Tower and can increase its interest in the project to 60 per cent through sole financing of exploration over a three-year period. (See press release dated Sept. 12, 2012, for full details of the deal terms.)

Located on the Biga peninsula of northwest Turkey, the TV Tower project encompasses 71 square kilometres. It contains a large number of targets ranging from high- and low-sulphidation epithermal gold-silver to porphyry gold-copper. The project has an extensive road network and targets to date all lie on land administered by Turkey's Ministry of Forestry. It is located immediately west of the Kirazli gold project (Alamos Gold) and approximately 10 kilometres northwest of the Halilaga copper-gold project (Teck/Pilot Gold).

First pass drilling in 2010 resulted in new discoveries at the KCD and Kayali epithermal gold systems. Continuing exploration by Pilot Gold continues to uncover robust new targets, including the bonanza-grade Columbaz low-sulphidation epithermal vein system that returned 39 g/t gold and 290 g/t silver in 2012 rock chip sampling.

TV Tower is an early-stage exploration project and does not contain any mineral resource estimates as defined by National Instrument 43-101 standards of disclosure for mineral projects (NI 43-101). The potential quantities and grades disclosed herein are conceptual in nature and there has been insufficient exploration to define a mineral resource for the targets disclosed herein. It is uncertain if further exploration will result in these targets yielding a mineral resource.


----------

